# Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?



## Makai9988 (29. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich bin aktuell dabei meinen Fischerschein zu machen. Die Prüfung ist erst am 21.11 und durch diese lange Zeit baut sich einiges an Euphorie auf und ich kann fast an nichts anderes denken. 

 Ich möchte in Zukunft besonders auf Hecht/Zander/Barsch gehen (Ansitz und Spinn) und habe wohl schon alles an Videos durch (Matze Koch, Sebastian Hänel und und und).

 Die Videos sind echt klasse und helfen mir dabei die Zeit zu überstehen, nur stellen sich mir so viel Fragen.

 1. Wie bekomm ich heraus, welche Gewässer (abgesehen von Rhein) Zander beinhalten?
 2. Muss es wirklich so perfekt ausgelotet werden, damit man zu 100% an einer Kante fischt?
 3. Wenn man direkt am Rhein angelt, kann man da überhaupt den Untergrund ausloten?
 3. Wie geht Ihr bei einem neuen Gewässer vor, wenn nicht sicher ist ob Zander vorhanden sind oder auch allgemein? Immer aufs neue ausloten und schätzen, dass hier was kommen könnte?

 Vielleicht hat irgendjemand noch Videos die ich nicht kenne oder Anleitungen oder sonstiges. Würde mich über alles freuen.

 Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, dass ich da sehr unter Strom stehe und einfach nicht selbst ausprobieren kann #c. Ich habe 11 Jahre vergeudet und möchte es nun endlich durchziehen.

 Danke!


----------



## Andal (29. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Mein ganz persönlicher Tip:

Beschäftige dich mal eingehend mit der natürlichen Nahrung der Zander. Der ist es nämlich weitestgehend egal, was die Fachpresse veröffentlicht. Die hält sich vorzugsweise dort auf, wo es ihr beliebt und vor allem behagt.

Zander halten sich nicht an bestimmten Strukturen auf, weil sie die so ausnehmend schön finden. Sie halten sich zum Fressen dort auf, wo sich ihre Nahrung befindet und das ist für den Zanderangler das entscheidende Kriterium. Darum also  schön der Nahrungskettel entlang hangeln, dann klappt es am ehesten mit dem Zander!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Solche Videos sind bestenfalls ein Anhaltspunkt...würde mich davon nicht blenden lassen. Die angeln meist an Gewässern, wo man gar nicht am Zielfisch vorbei angeln kann (z. B. Zander - Elbe)

Ob es Zander gibt sieht man z. B. an der Fangstatistik eines Vereins oder man probiert einfach selbst aus. Würde mich auch nicht nur auf Kanten, Steingrund etc beschränken wie so oft gesagt wird. Zander sind da wo es Nahrung gibt, das können auch mal Krautfelder oder schlammiger Grund sein. Wenn es mit dem Ausloten noch nicht klappt, dann einfach ein Grundblei verwenden.


----------



## Damyl (29. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Ich möchte ja kein Spassverderber sein. Aber als Anfänger steht dir bei dem Zielfisch wahrscheinlich viel Frust ins Haus. 
Die Videos werden an Gewässern gedreht die überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit den Gewässern in deinem Umkreis sind.
Hier an Rhein und Neckar kenn ich Angler die teilweise 10 Jahre gebraucht haben um einen Zander zu fangen. Ohne Wissen um die richtigen Stellen und ohne Erfahrung wirds verdammt schwer.

Dein Ehrgeiz in Ehren....


----------



## destoval (29. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen erstmal mit der Spinnrute ordentlich Meter zu machen um Stellen zu finden die fängig sind.

Hast du welche gefunden, kannst du dort einen Ansitz machen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Richtig. Mitunter sind die dreckigsten Hängerstellen gleichzeitig richtig heiß.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Hallo Makai9988,

die Tipps meiner Vorposter sind alle richtig, würde ich auch so unterschreiben.
Denke aber auch daran, dass für ein halbwegs erfolgreiches Spinnfischen auch ein gewisses Wurfvermögen vorhanden sein muss. Falls Du hier Defizite haben solltest würde ich Dir vorher ein bißchen "Trockentraining" empfehlen.

Petri Heil oder auch viel Glück bei der Prüfung

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Das werfen lernt man schon beim Angeln, das ist doch kein Problem - learning bei doing..

Gezielt auf Zander anfangen sehe ich eher als Problem.

Ich würd einfach grundsätzlich mit "spinnen" anfangen, Fischartunabhängig.

Mit Spinnern, Blinkern oder normalen Wobblern kannst Du auch beim stumpfen einleiern Erfolge haben.

Und (fast) jeder Räuber nimmt diese Köder auch.

Barsch, Zander, Hecht, Rapfen, Döbel, Waller etc. kannste damit auch kriegen.

Weitere Vorteile:
Weniger Hänger, brauchst keine harte Gummirute, sondern kannst normale Spinne nehmen, durch Köderdruck weniger Perückenprobleme....

Gerade Spinner (an großen oder tiefen Gewässern auch mit Bleikopp) sind eigentlich Toppköder, wenns drum geht ein Gewässer kennen zu lernen, da wirklich alle Räuber drauf gehen - und zudem merkste auch als Anfänger gleich, ob er richtig läuft, weil selbst kleine Spinner Druck machen, wenn das Blatt rotiert.

Hast Du damit "heisse" Stellen gefunden, kannste immer noch ansitzen mit Köfi oder (je nach Fischart) auf Spezialkunstköder umsteigen.


----------



## carpforce1 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

das dem Thema Zanderangel wird immer als sehr heikel hingestellt.
Warum? Ein Zander haut sich alles hinter die Kiemen wenn er Hunger hat.
Und Hunger hat er sehr oft. 

Such dir ein Wasser aus und probieren aus was drin ist.
Du bist auf Raubfisch fixiert als ist dir auch egal ob Barsch, Hecht oder Zander beißt. 

So fische ich auf Zander und kann immer wieder Beifang von o.g. Verzeichnen:
Rute 1: 6-8 gr Pose, Blei, Karabiner, Stahlvorfach 7x7 in 6,8 kg und Drilling Gr 8. Vorfach ist 70 cm lang.
Rute 2: kleiner Wirbel mit Karabiner auf Hauptschnur für das Tiroler, Gummiperle, Wirbel u. Karabiner und Vorfach wie o.g.

Ich fische in dieser Art und Weise schon seit Jahren erfolgreich auf Zander. 
Als beifang hatte ich schon die üblichen Verdächtigen, aber auch Forelle, Döbel, Karpfen und Stör. 

Meine Gewässer sind Teich mit 2-3 Ha, See mit 110 Ha und ein Fluß.
Im Fluß Fische ich mit Pose und Stellfischrute ansonsten Barbelruten in der 1,5 lbs Klasse.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Hallo Thomas9904,

sicher lernt man das Werfen schon beim Angeln, der eine schneller und der andere langsamer. Aber es ist schon von Vorteil, wenn man, gerade für das Spinnfischen einige Vorkenntnisse hat. Reduziert auch den Verlust von Ködermaterial. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Gewässer an, die man befischt. Bei manchen Gewässern muss man schon ganz gut werfen können, bei anderen wiederum ist das nicht ganz so wichtig. Aber der gute Werfer wird auch besser fangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## joedreck (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Ist aber auch alles kein Hexenwerk. Auch beim Posenangeln zu Anfang hab ich die ein oder andere Montage im Baum versenkt. Aber irgendwann hat man es dann einfach halbwegs raus. Dann wirds nur noch interessant bei veränderten Ködern und Wurfgewichten. 
Aber auf die Idee sich auf die Wiese zu stellen und Werfen zu üben, bin ich wirklich nie gekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Vor allem, weil man in der Zeit ja angeln konnte und es da automatisch gelernt hat ;-)))


----------



## daci7 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Makai9988,
> 
> die Tipps meiner Vorposter sind alle richtig, würde ich auch so unterschreiben.
> Denke aber auch daran, dass für ein halbwegs erfolgreiches Spinnfischen auch ein gewisses Wurfvermögen vorhanden sein muss. Falls Du hier Defizite haben solltest würde ich Dir vorher ein bißchen "Trockentraining" empfehlen.
> ...



Wie soll man denn besser das Werfen lernen als durchs Spinnfischen? Man muss ja nicht unbedingt zu Anfang mit Winzködern oder abgefahrenen Wurftechniken experimentieren


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Hallo,

der Themenstarter macht die Prüfung am 21.11., deshalb glaube ich, als guten Rat versteht sich, nachdem er ja bis zum Fischen noch etwas Zeit hat, dass mein Tipp schon hilfreich ist.
Sicher lernt man das Werfen beim Fischen aber es schadet nicht, gerade beim Spinnfischen, schon einige Vorkenntnisse zu  besitzen.
Es kommt natürlich auch auf das/die Gewässer an, wie ich schon schrieb.
Nehmen wir einen Fluß, etwa zwanzig Meter breit und die Ufer sind stark bewachsen. Da muss man schon Pendelwurf, Wurf von rechts und links unter Umständen auch diagonal sowie Überkopf einigermassen hinbekommen um auch am anderen Ufer stromab in vielleicht 30 Meter Entfernung noch die Stelle einigermaßen treffen, die man auch treffen wollte. Bis man das am Wasser beim Fischen gelernt hat, hat man für viel Geld Kunstköder verloren.
Ist es dagegen ein See, ist das Wufvermögen erst einmal nicht so wichtig. Aber auch hier gilt, der bessere Werfer wir auch immer besser fangen - natürlich neben anderen wichtigen Kriterien.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hecht99 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Hallo Leute,

 gleich vorne weg will ich mit meiner Aussage keinen beleidigen oder zu nahe treten:

 Wäre es denn nicht sinnvoller, das Angeln von der Pike auf zu lernen, als sich gleich wie in Videos auf eine "Spezialdisziplin" zu versteifen? Die Videos sind mit den Gewässern des kleinen Manns auch nur schwer zu vergleichen (aber selbst da ist Erfolg nicht immer vorhanden, ein Bekannter sagte mir mal, dass man in den Angelfilmen das Gras beobachten sollt. Und ja, in manchen kann man es wirklich wachsen sehn:vik!

 Wer kann denn ohne anglerisches Vorgeschick spitze Absinkbisse beim Zanderangeln verwerten oder wer weiß denn wo die Fressplätze liegen wenn man nicht mal ein Rotauge vorher gestippt hat?
 Wie soll man ein Gefühl fürs Angeln und Drillen bekommen, wenn man nicht vorher schon Erfahrungen mit Rotauge, Schleie oder Brachsen gesammelt hat?

 Bitte nicht daran stören, ich habe den Post bewusst etwas provozierend geschrieben und eure Meinungen würden mich interessieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wäre es denn nicht sinnvoller, das Angeln von der Pike auf zu lernen, als sich gleich wie in Videos auf eine "Spezialdisziplin" zu versteifen?


So kompliziert ist das Angeln ja nicht, learning by doing, wenngleich ich auch nicht mit Spezialzeuchs anfangen würde:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würd einfach grundsätzlich mit "spinnen" anfangen, Fischartunabhängig.
> 
> Mit Spinnern, Blinkern oder normalen Wobblern kannst Du auch beim stumpfen einleiern Erfolge haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carsten_ (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wäre es denn nicht sinnvoller, das Angeln von der Pike auf zu lernen, als sich gleich wie in Videos auf eine "Spezialdisziplin" zu versteifen?



Kann ich als Anfänger nur bestätigen. Gerade am Anfang lieber mehr Erfolge feiern das man nicht als Schneider heimkehrt als gezielt unbedingt nur diese Art Fisch zu fangen, das führt logischerweise zu weniger Fängen.

 Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Wäre es denn nicht sinnvoller, das Angeln von der Pike auf zu lernen, als sich gleich wie in Videos auf eine "Spezialdisziplin" zu versteifen?


ja, das ich denke auch, allerdings kommt das bei vielen von ganz alleine.
mein kumpel hat vor zwei jahren den schein gemacht und ist auch sofort mit sämtlichen kuntsködern los gezogen, dementsprechend ordentlich lehrgeld bezahlt und logischerweise frustriert.
der hat bauklötze gestaunt als wir das erste mal zusammen los waren.
klar, das waren "nur" weißfische, aber es war action. die rute krumm, endlich mal drillen, die funktion der bremse in der praxis erleben.
du mußt halt erst mal selber erfahren, daß die herdplatte heiß ist bevor du das glaubst.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Moin,

ich würde jedem Anfänger raten, erstmal schön Stippen zu gehen.

Das Angeln mit Gummifisch auf Zander ist nur dort "leicht", wo es genug Fisch gibt.

Selbst "Profis" an Ausnahmegewässern müssen sich von Technik, Taktik,Stellenwahl , äußeren Umständen ( Hochwasser bspw. ) oft genug eine lange Nase machen lassen.

Der Anfänger kann nicht wissen, ob er etwas falsch macht oder einfach die Gegebenheiten momentan keine Fänge ermöglichen.

Daher wird es bei dem gezielten Zanderangeln an irgendwelchen Gewässern ohne Grundkenntnisse sehr bald sehr frustrierend werden.

Die gezeigten Fangvideos sind dann keinen Pfifferling mehr wert; 

verunsichert kauft der Anfänger dann neues, teures Gerät, meldet sich bei irgendwelchen Kursen an , versteht aber nicht den Kern des Scheiterns.

Es gibt gerade bei den Profi-Filmchen eine Menge bunter Seifenblasen, denen ein Anfänger bereitwillig nachdackelt...besser früher als später werden diese "Versprechungen" platzen.

Stimmt einfach nur das Gewässer nicht, können MONATE oder sogar JAHRE vergehen, bis man einigermaßen durchblickt.

Es ist schon fies, was die bunten Werbefilmchen suggerieren ; ein Fisch wie der Zander lässt sich aber nicht einfach so "abholen" , das geht einfach nicht so leicht.

Lange Rede: 

erstmal schön klein anfangen, wenn es das Spinnfischen sein soll, überschaubare Gewässer einfach mal abblinkern ; vllt. beisst dann Hecht, Barsch oder Forelle.

Den heißgeliebten Promi-Angler als Poster über´s Bett hängen und da erstmal lange hängen lassen 

R.S.

P.S: November ist außerdem nicht leicht, da sich die Fische teils unerreichbar zurückgezogen haben; im Frühling/Frühsommer lohnt es sich schon eher; auch ein Anfängerbesuch im Forellenpark ist keine Schande und man lernt angeln, Drillen, Keschern, Versorgen und Zubereiten zügig und erfolgreich


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Mein Reden seit eh und je...

Die Chance eine gepflegte Landung auf dem eigenen Rüssel hinzulegen ist nirgends größer, als wenn man das Laufen vor dem Gehen lernen will!


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich ist es schon richtig das Angeln von der Pike auf zu lernen.
Aber die Werbung suggeriert denen ja richtig das Spinn- und GuFi Angeln rein und das wollen die Jungs dann auch.
Früher wäre kein Anfänger auf den Gedanken gekommen mit dem Spinnfischen anzufangen, da das damals einfach nicht populär war.
Damit kein Mißverständnis aufkommt; mit früher meine ich die 1960er und auch noch die 1970er Jahre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Makai9988 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Also ich bin kein wirklicher Anfänger. Ich habe meine Jugend geangelt bis ich 16 wurde. Jetzt bin ich 27 und habe dazwischen einmal in Frankreich geangelt. 

 Ich habe hauptsächlich mit der Spinnrute auf große Barsche geangelt (Altrheinarme, See) aber auch mit der Feeder, Winkelpicker und Stipprute. Einen Hecht konnte ich damals auch mit einer Posenmontage landen, jedoch ist das ja bestimmt nicht vergleichbar mit einer Montage für Zander.

 Also Erfahrung habe ich, auch wenn es etwas eingestaubt ist . Was mir jedoch fehlt, ist die Erfahrung, Gewässer zu lesen und zu wissen, wo ich was finden kann.

 Ich besitze alles was man benötigt und mehr und habe wohl vor mit zwei Ruten auf Grund zu angeln mit einer Sbirolino Montage oder eine Rute mit Posenmontage. So wie ich es halt gesehen habe. 

 Vom Gefühl her schätze ich, dass ich zu 70% Spinnen werde  und zu 30% auf Ansitz gehe.

 Jetzt muss aber auch erstmal der Schein her und dazu muss schnell der 21.11 sein, damit ich die Prüfung rum hab. Dann dauert es hoffentlich nicht mehr lang, bis der Brief im Kasten ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Hallo Makai9988,

na, dann kannst Du ja sicherlich einigermaßen werfen und meine Ratschläge haben sich erübrigt.
Die Erfahrung Gewässer lesen zu können gewinnt man eben nur durch Erfahrung und das braucht schon einige Jährchen. War bei jedem so.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*



Makai9988 schrieb:


> Also ich bin kein wirklicher Anfänger. Ich habe meine Jugend geangelt bis ich 16 wurde. Jetzt bin ich 27 und habe dazwischen einmal in Frankreich geangelt.
> 
> Ich habe hauptsächlich mit der Spinnrute auf große Barsche geangelt (Altrheinarme, See) aber auch mit der Feeder, Winkelpicker und Stipprute. Einen Hecht konnte ich damals auch mit einer Posenmontage landen, jedoch ist das ja bestimmt nicht vergleichbar mit einer Montage für Zander.
> 
> ...




Also *DAS *kann Dir auch ein sogn. "Profi" nicht vermitteln, da es einfach totale Unterschiede gibt.

Selbst die ganz kompetenten Erscheinungen ( oder die, die sich dafür halten ), können den Fisch nie genau "lesen".

Wer das behauptet oder per Werbung für sich beansprucht, 

lügt.

Dein Zauberwort heißt Erfahrungen am entsprechenden Gewässer selber sammeln und viel ausprobieren.

Erfolgreiches Zanderangeln ist mitunter sehr hartes Brot - außer auf YT oder in Zeitschriften..........

Davon ab ist der kritische Blick nie verkehrt : "Lehrmaterial" ist vor Allem Eines : Werbung |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also das kann Dir auch ein sogn. "Profi" nicht vermitteln, da es einfach totale Unterschiede gibt.
> 
> Selbst die ganz kompetenten Erscheinungen ( oder die, die sich dafür halten ), können den Fisch nie genau "lesen".
> 
> ...


ja komm, aber wenn du einen an der hand hast, der sich ein wenig auskennt und dir dinge vor ort anschaulich erklären kann, dann ist einem schon viel geholfen.
ich persönlich denk heute noch viel an die worte eines ehemaligen arbeitskollegen von meinem vater, oder die von meinem damaligen jugendwart zurück.

schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht, sollte aber wirklich vor ort sein und nicht via i-net und allemal besser als lerning by youtube.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Gebe Dir recht,

die Leute, die Dir am meisten helfen können, sind die Leute vor Ort und keine entfernten Schreiberlinge/Netz-Akrobaten !

Die ortsansässigen Angler/Angelgeschäfte sind die erste Wahl , da gibt es wertvolle Infos und Tips.

R.S.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Zum Thema Gewässer lesen: 

Es gibt Gewässer, wie z. B. Bäche die man schnell lesen kann. Hier sieht man Vertiefungen, wie die Strömung verläuft usw. Dann gibts Gewässer, die lassen sich nur überwiegend durch Erfahrung / Praxis lesen. Als Beispiel ein monotoner Kanal. Sieht auf dem ersten Blick alles gleich aus, aber wenn man etwas länger an verschiedenen Orten angelt bemerkt man oft das so ein Kanal unter Wasser gar nicht so monoton ist....auch da findet man Vertiefungen, unterschiedliche Tiefen, Wasserpflanzen, Plätze mit Steinpackung / ohne Steinpackung usw. 

Nur das kann man eben nicht immer gleich sehen, das bekommt man nur mit, wenn man angelt. Gleiches gilt auch für manche Seen etc. Wichtig ist natürlich auch zu wissen, wonach man sucht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Nichts ist wertvoller als jemand, der einen live und kompetent an die Sache ranführt.

Damit meine ich nicht einen Kurs, sondern über einen längeren Zeitraum.

Dazu ein paar gute Basic-Bücher zur Ergänzung, die z. B. eine erste sinnvolle Gerätezusammenstellung vermitteln und wichtige Montagen solide vorstellen.

Bin jedenfalls noch heute froh, dass mein damaliger guter Jugendwart mir Anfang der 80er das 1x1 des Angelns solide beigebracht hat.

Bei dem ganzen YT-Kram muss man sich sowieso erstmal durch zahllose nichtssagende Contest-Profilierungsclips von komischkappentragenden Dummgackerhanseln ohne Sackhaare durchwühlen, die einem mit lautstärkemäßig nicht angepasster Nervmusik (im Verhältnis zum Gesprochenen) die Rechnerboxen rausblasen und den Bildschirm mit amateurhaft schlechten "Effekten" verseuchen.

Sowas ist einfach nur Datenmüll ohne den geringsten Informationsgehalt - denn da gehts primär nicht ums Angeln, sondern ums Selbstinszenieren und Angeben.

Für mich ist z. B. nichts langweiliger als Videos mit endlosen Drillszenen - womöglich noch rübergebracht durch nerviges Actioncam-Gewackel.

Das ist weder lehrreich noch unterhaltsam noch spannend, sondern einfach nur kreuzöde - braucht kein Mensch. 

Drillen kann ich selbst, brauche ich mir nicht auf Video anschauen - ich will sinnvolle und logisch gestaltete Infos, möglichst sachlich rübergebracht.

Es geht wesentlich schneller, ein gutes Einsteigerbuch zu lesen, als diesen ganzen Trash erstmal auszusortieren und zu bewerten (was als Anfänger evtl. ohnehin schwerfällt).

Bei Videos gibts durchaus gute Sachen von Leuten, die wirklich was draufhaben - aber die muss man erstmal finden.

Und auch dann macht irgendwelche sklavisch-papageiische Heldenverehrung für mich überhaupt keinen Sinn. Sind lediglich Anhaltspunkte / Ideenlieferanten fürs eigene Tun, mehr nicht.

Unreflektiertes Kopieren ist komplett kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

http://www.amazon.de/Fische-finden-John-Bailey/dp/3861321688

Wohl dem, der dieses Buchbesitzt und ganz nebenbei ein schönes Beispiel dafür, das altmodische Angelbücher aus Papier sogar noch eine Wertanlage sein können. Das Buch war mal für knappe 30,- DM zu haben!


----------



## Purist (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber die Werbung suggeriert denen ja richtig das Spinn- und GuFi Angeln rein und das wollen die Jungs dann auch.



Das  hat die Werbung mehr oder weniger schon immer getan, aber früher gab's  eben keine toll geschnittenen Videos die vorgaukeln, dass Spinnangeln  eine einzige Dauerfängerei von kapitalen Raubfischen ohne große  Köderverluste wäre. 
Natürlich ist das Murks, das weiß jeder von uns, Anfänger glauben diesbezüglich aber noch an den Weihnachtsmann und lassen sich gerne von den Videos täuschen. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Früher wäre kein Anfänger auf den Gedanken gekommen mit dem Spinnfischen anzufangen, da das damals einfach nicht populär war.
> Damit kein Mißverständnis aufkommt; mit früher meine ich die 1960er und auch noch die 1970er Jahre.



Ich glaube nicht, dass es damals "unpopulär" gewesen ist, spinngeangelt wurde schon vor über 100 Jahren in Deutschland, mit irrwitzig schweren Zweihandruten und Rollen ohne jegliche Übersetzung, geschweige denn Schnurführung. Gefangen wurde trotzdem, wenn auch mit Rückenschmerzen. 
Ein Grund warum Anfänger es nicht zum Start wählten, gerade in jüngeren Jahren, waren die hohen Kosten (der Köder!) und ein weit verbreitetes Verbot in den Angelvereinen, dass Jugendliche nicht auf Raubfische zu angeln haben. 
In den USA und Skandinavien sah das völlig anders aus, da ist Angeln mit Kunstködern der Volkssport schlechthin.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Hallo Purist,

In den 1960er Jahren, zumindest Anfang der 60er, als ich das Angeln begann wurde beim Spinnfischen häufig der tote Köderfisch am Spinnsystem verwendet, in etwa genauso oft wie die Kunstköder.
Aber ob Spinnsystem oder Kunstköder, keine zehn Prozent der Angler fischten damals so. Der "klassische" Angler damals, zumindest in unserer Gegend fischte mit einer Rute auf Karpfen etc. und mit der zweiten (wenn die Schonzeit vorbei war) auf Hecht, mit lebendem Köderfisch.
Wir Jugendlichen damals durften ja nur mit einer Rute fischen, dafür zahlten wir auch allenfalls ein Viertel des Erwachsenenbeitrags, allerdings war bei uns der Raubfisch für Jugendliche nicht verboten, in der ganzen Gegend nicht. Davon hörte ich erst als ich schon älter war und sich der (anglerische ) Horizont erweiterte.
Natürlich war die Sache mit dem Spinnangeln mit Kunstköder schon teuer, wahrscheinlich resultiert auch daher mein Statement über das Werfen. Da wir damals in der Jugendarbeit fast nur Casting betrieben, konnte man sich, den Verlust von Kunstköder durch das Wurfvermögen meidend, schon bald dem Spinn- und später auch Fliegenfischen  widmen.
Wobei bei uns damals hauptsächlich Forelle, Aitel und manchmal auch Rapfen die Zielfische waren. Der Hecht kam erst später dazu, eben wegen der Kosten, neue Rute, Rolle, Köder etc.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Ich will jetzt nicht auch noch in Nostalgie schwelgen, obwohl ich da gut mit halten könnte!
Zum TS: wegen der regionalen Nähe und deinen Angaben, vermute ich das du am Rhein angeln willst, entweder auf der Ketscher Strecke oder Bruhrain, sowie in den Baggerseen im Rheintal?
Die Rheinstrecken sind schwierig und erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass erfolgversprechende Raubfischstellen noch jahreszeitlich und wasserstandsabhängig wechseln.
Ein guter, (Zander)fängiger Wasserstand liegt so um die 3,80m 
(Pegel Speyer: https://www.elwis.de/gewaesserkunde...&pegelId=2cb8ae5b-c5c9-4fa8-bac0-bb724f2754f4 ) 
Die fängigen Stellen sind dann alle Einläufe in Altarme, als auch in die Baggerseen.
Es gibt auch die eine oder andere Stelle, wo über Rohre dann Wasser in die Altarme flutet (z.B. Monsterloch, Rheinhausener Haken), auch diese sind dann immer gut (auf der Altarmseite!).
Auch erwähneswert sind die Panzerrampen und Fähranleger, der Kraftwerksauslauf Philippsburg sowieso!
Ab dem Wasserstand von ca. 3,80m ansteigend, gehen die Fische, nicht nur die Zander, gerne ins Stillwasser.
Das waren jetzt keine Geheimtipps, sondern alle "Eingeborenen" wissen das und handeln entsprechend.
Ebenso sind auch diese Stellen keine Geheimtipps, sondern im Gegenteil anglerisch ausgetreten, weil allesamt stark frequentiert, aber dennoch immer wieder fängig!
Wenn du einigermaßen ambitioniert bist, empfehle ich dringends ein Fangbuch mit den wichtigen Parametern, wie Wetterlage,(Wasser) Temperatur, Wasserstand u.s.w., zu führen.
So kannst du nach einigen Jahren deine eigenen Schlußfolgerungen ziehen! 
Ich habe dies leider versäumt, als ich vor ca.25 Jahren anfing in diesen Revieren zu fischen.
Die Baggerseen, welche nicht mit dem Strom verbunden sind, sind ja alle fest in Vereinshand, mit wenigen Möglichkeiten dort Gastkarten zu erwerben. 
Daher, wenn du ersthaft in den Baggerseen fischen möchtest, kommst du fast nicht um eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft herum!

Nachtrag: Die Bruhrainstrecke soll jetzt vom Karlsruher Angelverein übernommen werden, oder wurde schon, zumindest nach Aussage von (Karlheinz) American Tackle Philippsburg!
Dadurch wird sich die Strecke wohl erheblich vergrößern und es sind dann die Karlsruher Gewässer auch dabei.
http://www.americantackleshop.com/Infos/Ladengesch-c3-a4ft.htm
Den Laden kann ich ohnehin empfehlen und der Kerl hat nicht nur Ahnung vom Zander/Barschangeln, sondern gibt auch bereitwillig brauchbare Tipps.
Letzteres ist hier in "Stoffelland" nicht selbstverständlich, die Eingeborenen kriegen hier die Zähne nicht auseinander und würden sich eher die Zunge abbeißen, als jemandem, der nicht aus dem Dorf stammt, einen Tipp zu geben!

Jürgen


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du einigermaßen ambitioniert bist, empfehle ich dringends ein Fangbuch mit den wichtigen Parametern, wie Wetterlage,(Wasser) Temperatur, Wasserstand u.s.w., zu führen.
> So kannst du nach einigen Jahren deine eigenen Schlußfolgerungen ziehen!


stimmt, in der tat ein sehr guter tipp! #6


----------



## Makai9988 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps und Mitteilungen :m.

 Also ich habe vor am Rhein zu angeln und vielleicht auch in einen Verein zu gehen, wobei hier der Karlsruher Verein sehr entgegen kommt. Keine Pflichtstunden (?) und viele Gewässer (auch gute?).

 Am Rhein hab ich bis jetzt nur am Monsterloch und bei Ketsch an einer kleinen Brücke geangelt. Wo sind denn die Baggerseen zu finden? 

 Werde wohl die nächsten Tage mal die Strecke abfahren, um mir einen Eindruck zu machen und mal zu wissen, wo was ist. |kopfkrat

 Auch wenn ich noch nicht mit einer Rute unterwegs bin, freue ich mich aufs Wasser.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*



> Am Rhein hab ich bis jetzt nur am Monsterloch und bei Ketsch an einer  kleinen Brücke geangelt. Wo sind denn die Baggerseen zu finden?



Es gibt in Ketsch den nördlichen und südlichen Baggersee, beide mit Durchlauf zum Rhein.
Es sind ehemalige Altarme, die zu Baggerseen ausgekiest wurden!
Die einzige Brücke weit und breit, ist die über den Altrhein.
Wenn du diesen überquerst und dich dann rechts hälst, an einem Wildschweingatter vorbei, dann stehst du irgendwann am nördlichen Ketscher Baggersee.

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ke...m2!3m1!1s0x4797b7e8d30e97d3:0xb719141803d484d

Auf der der befischbaren Seite ist dieser, wenn das Wasser nicht ganz hoch steht, auch gut begehbar. Die andere Seite ist sowieso tabu, Abstand 30m mit dem Boot!
Wobei Hecht und Rapfen eigentlich dort immer möglich sind, Zander habe ich da nur am Einlauf, bei der Strömungskante bekommen.
Der Südliche ist auch interessant, vor allem am Bacheinlauf, ist aber größtenteils viel flacher und auch voller Totholz.
Gute Barsche habe ich da schon gefangen, aber auch schon mal zu DM Zeiten, an einem Tag über 100DM Material versenkt.
Deshalb würde ich dort nur noch günstiges Blech verangeln, meine teuren Rapalas bleiben da in der Kiste!
Ist aber schon ca.20 Jahre her, als ich dort gefischt habe!

Jürgen


----------



## TooShort (9. November 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Wenn du willst, zeig ich dir auch mal paar Gewässer an der Bruhrainstrecke. An der werde ich dann angeln. Werde dort oft mit nem Guide der badischen Angelschule unterwegs sein. Ich arbeite mit einem zusammen. Was der Zander ausm Rhein holt ist teilweise auch nicht mehr normal. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lippfischangler (10. November 2015)

*AW: Zanderansitz vereinfacht gestalten oder wie?*

Wenn du ein Zandergewässer suchst dann such dir richtig trübe Baggerseen mit sandigen oder kiesigen Grund, wenn noch ein aktiver Bagger im Gewässer ist dann hast du ein gutes Zandergewässer gefunden

Als Rute empfehle ich dir eine mit einer harten aktion damit auch der anhieb im harten zandermaul richtig sitzt

Als rolle empfehle ich dir ne 2500er

Zum hechtangeln kannst du das gleiche Gerät verwenden:vik:#:

Grüße Lippfischangler


----------

